# Wanting a GSD but no yard.



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have been basically giving myself a headache trying to figure out what type of dog to get, and just when I think I've decided on a GSD I realize breeders might not even want to sell to me because I don't have a yard. I'm afraid to even ask them! Could anyone tell me if my living situation is sufficient to have a happy healthy GSD and also what I should tell breeders to give confidence that they would be sending their puppy to a good home?

A little about our life: My fiance and I own a condo with just a balcony, but the building is surrounded by a rather large field, and people seem to have dogs all over. One plays fetch under my balcony all the time. There are also large parks within walking distance and off leash dog parks a few minutes drive away, one with a beach! I am an avid hiker, camper, and generally outdoorsy and my fiance jogs everyday. I'm only gone about 4 hours a day for work. My first dog was a wolf/shepherd...not the greatest dog for a 10 year old but she taught me a lot and saved my butt from bears more times than I can count. I've got a friend with dogs in flyball competitions, which looks really fun, and I already have my doggy obedience classes picked out. We have a large extended family full of kids/babies and plan to have kids some day as well, but not until we get a dog and have had one for a while (years). 

Any advice would be great. Thanks for your time!

(PS we have been looking at white, black or sable GSDs if anyone knows of a reputable breeder. We live in British Columbia Canada but will be in WA, OR, CA and AZ all next month on a short roadtrip...I was hoping to find a breeder where I could visit the dogs.)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

There are forum members who live in apartments and condos, so I don't see how that would prevent you from GSD ownership. Rescues may turn you down, but there are breeders who would work with you. It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Lilysam (Jun 9, 2012)

I moved from a house with a yard to an apartment when my GSD was 3. We have been here for about a year now. I run regularly with him in the mornings (around an hour), he gets an hour long trip to the park, long boarding session where he pulls me or a swimming session (we rotate these depending on weather and the day) also an hour long walk in the evening. I am also outdoorsy and do a lot of hiking and traveling outdoors, all of which he is my right hand companion and loves the opportunity to explore. Occasionally there is a day in here where he gets more, or doesn't get to do everything but never does a day go by where he doesn't get at least an hour of running. He spends most of his time sleeping when he's hanging out inside, and some tug a war and mini fetch games here or there and we have a green space as well where him and neighbor dogs can play. He is a happy, healthy dog, even without a yard. 
No, apartments aren't ideal for GSD's, I feel guilty a lot of the time and will be moving into a house here soon, but as long as you have the ability to keep up with his potty needs and get him as much exercise as you can, it can work just fine and you shouldn't worry. Just include him in all your adventures and make sure your setting aside a good chunk of time everyday to let him run and expel energy and he should be happy and healthy.  



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## germanshep26 (Jul 24, 2012)

I live in an apartment I have a 4 month puppy you should be ok as long as you have enough room for the dog and you living by dog park is a big plus I take my dog out for long walks and dog parks so he can get his exercise he needs


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

i went from a house with a yard to an apt with technically no yard. i was turned down by rescues and breeders for having no yard.. some breeders will deny you some wont, it all depends

i leash walk my 2 4 times a day, we do alot of walking around and its great exercise and bonding ..


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm in an apartment as well, with my 15 month old GSD Leo. 

Between my girlfriend and I exercising him, he walks 1-2 miles a day, plays fetch daily either on a field or on a grass strip under our balcony, and gets little training sessions 3-4 times per week. 

During the weekend he gets about twice as much exercise. I'd never have more than one in an apartment though.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

GoSailGo said:


> Hello everyone, I have been basically giving myself a headache trying to figure out what type of dog to get, and just when I think I've decided on a GSD I realize breeders might not even want to sell to me because I don't have a yard. I'm afraid to even ask them! Could anyone tell me if my living situation is sufficient to have a happy healthy GSD and also what I should tell breeders to give confidence that they would be sending their puppy to a good home?
> 
> A little about our life: My fiance and I own a condo with just a balcony, but the building is surrounded by a rather large field, and people seem to have dogs all over. One plays fetch under my balcony all the time. *There are also large parks within walking distance and off leash dog parks a few minutes drive away, one with a beach! I am an avid hiker, camper, and generally outdoorsy and my fiance jogs everyday. I'm only gone about 4 hours a day for work. * My first dog was a wolf/shepherd...not the greatest dog for a 10 year old but she taught me a lot and saved my butt from bears more times than I can count. *I've got a friend with dogs in flyball competitions, which looks really fun, and I already have my doggy obedience classes picked out.* We have a large extended family full of kids/babies and plan to have kids some day as well, but not until we get a dog and have had one for a while (years).
> 
> ...


It sounds like you've put a lot of thought into this...Kudos to you!

If you think this is the right breed of dog for you, can exercise regularly and have time to do so, I see no reason not to get yourself a GSD companion. 
Kat


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

We lived with a large active dog in an apartment for 4 years. It ensures that they get exposed several times a day because you cannot get away with leaving them in the back yard so it actually benefits his/her socialization.
I don't see the difference between playing in a yard and taking them to a park.
Lucky dogs live inside anyways. Take him/her to classes and exercise and play a lot to keep you, the dog and your neighbors happy.
Good luck finding the GSD of your dreams.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

GoSailGo said:


> Hello everyone, I have been basically giving myself a headache trying to figure out what type of dog to get, and just when I think I've decided on a GSD I realize breeders might not even want to sell to me because I don't have a yard. I'm afraid to even ask them! Could anyone tell me if my living situation is sufficient to have a happy healthy GSD and also what I should tell breeders to give confidence that they would be sending their puppy to a good home?
> 
> A little about our life: My fiance and I own a condo with just a balcony, but the building is surrounded by a rather large field, and people seem to have dogs all over. One plays fetch under my balcony all the time. There are also large parks within walking distance and off leash dog parks a few minutes drive away, one with a beach! I am an avid hiker, camper, and generally outdoorsy and my fiance jogs everyday. I'm only gone about 4 hours a day for work. My first dog was a wolf/shepherd...not the greatest dog for a 10 year old but she taught me a lot and saved my butt from bears more times than I can count. I've got a friend with dogs in flyball competitions, which looks really fun, and I already have my doggy obedience classes picked out. We have a large extended family full of kids/babies and plan to have kids some day as well, but not until we get a dog and have had one for a while (years).
> 
> ...


 
I've got to give it to you. You've done a bunch of research and you seem to be on the right path. Welcome to the forum, BTW. Also, if you are interested in a White GSD, I could point you in the right direction of a few good breeders.

My then-fiance and I lived in a very small duplex; less than 1,000 sq. ft. Our backyard was unfenced and was barely 10ft long and 12ft wide. Our backyard also had other issues, but...yeah. When we got our boy, we took him on lots of walks to make up for what we couldn't do in our backyard, tons of puppy training classes and puppy socialization classes. We also had a few friends with big, fenced yards that we traded yard work for being able to use their yard.

IMO, I think you can do it! Besides, you know you can always come here and ask for advice! We've been there and done it.

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I have two in an apartment. We hit the dog park about 2-3 times a week so they can run off leash. They seem to do fine in the apartment. You'll just have to make sure that you walk them regularly because you won't be able to get away with letting them burn off steam in the backyard.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a very large yard, no fence though, so i walk, hike, go to obedience classes etc... and i dont hear my dog complaining


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 3 dogs in an apartment...one is a GSD and they all do fine. Walks, hikes, flirt pole, obedience classes, agility classes, and anything else I can think of that makes them happy


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

You don't need a yard at all. We have a very small yard so don't really use it for Nala to play in. We went on a 3 1/2 mile hike ,some parts off leash throwing her the ball to fetch, got home and she played with a neighbors 6 month old labrador pup(same age as Nala). This afternoon went to the beach and for two plus hours went chasing balls in the ocean. Fell sound asleep in the truck on the way back. Went on another 2 1/2 mile walk and ball time tonight. The point is you don't need a yard at all. It is the quality time your dog will enjoy with you. There are plenty of places and things to do to stimulate and exercise the most active pup with out having to have a yard.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I lived in a very urban area for most of my life, so I saw a lot of dogs living in apartments. The owners were committed to doing what they needed to do in order to make sure their dog got adequate exercise. 

In fact, it wasn't until I moved to a suburban setting that I started to see a lot of under-exercised, stressed dogs. So having a yard is not the end all and be all of doggy ownership. 

I think that you would do just as well, if not better, than many owners who have yards. So don't let the lack of one hold you back. If you have a plan in mind and present it to a good breeder, I am sure you'll find that your commitment and forethought will trump not having a yard. 

One word of caution though. Dog parks and popular off leash areas are sometimes not the best place for some dogs. It would be a good idea to not rely on them for your exercise routine with your dog. You could easily end up with a dog that just does not like being in the dog park environment, regardless of well you socialize when younger. My advice would be to not consider a dog park or off leash area at all as you set up an exercise plan/routine. If you end up with a dog that can tolerate that kind of environment, wonderful. You can use it as a treat. But if you end up with a dog that does not tolerate that kind of environment (and with a GSD, that is highly possible), you won't be left scrambling to figure out a Plan B. 

Good luck and have fun puppy shopping!
Sheilah


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I haven't read through too much of this thread. 

However, I wanted to quickly say... We own our home, but we don't have much of a yard at all. It's pretty close quarters. I have 3 GSDs. What makes this work is that I work them a LOT. Every day I train them, I go on walks, they go places with me, and I play some mind games with them in the house. Everyone has to be tired, or they will bring down the house.

It IS possible to own a GSD without a large yard... or even none at all, as long as you are dedicated to their needs. They do need a lot of exercise, and they are pretty high energy dogs... but, it's manageable without a yard, just harder and more time consuming. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog has a condo, good for him. i lived in apartments
with a dog and cats. we took the dog out a lot. i paper
train when living in an apartment. there's training and games
you can play indoors. good luck with the new puppers.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I got Pup when I had ONE bedroom in an apartment to myself. I think what REALLY helped was a long-line that I could tether to myself. That way, I could blow some steam off RIGHT next to the apartment after crating her for a school day. Flirt pole and tug worked really well for this. That helped her calm a little for the walks and training to follow.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

There are people who own dogs with large yards and the dog is not exercised. It really depends of the owner & how they utilize the areas they have access too.

I am lucky to have a large piece of property but if I didn't go out with my boy and train, play, etc. he would not run laps around our property on his own getting excercise/mental stimulation.

You will be fine


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It certainly can be done just by all the examples above

At one point in my life I lived in a rented 20 x 30 house, with 3 german sheps, 2 cats and a few birds. Small yard but lots of things around to do..We did fine


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow thank you everyone for the warm words, welcomes and advice. Sounds like the GSD community is a very good one. I will definitely start puppy shopping soon. We're going to need a bigger bed for all four of us to fit on there!


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

A dog with an active owner in an apartment is better than the dog that gets stuck in the big back yard with no interaction. As long as you make sure you get your dog out for regular excersise I don't see a problem. Plus since the dog will be raised in this apartment from day one he/she won't know the difference. If you were moving and making a big change in lifestyle the dog may have more trouble adjusting. My dog gets both worlds...when he is in the house he is calm and knows how to behave indoors. GSD are very versitile. I can tell when he is more wound up during really cold spells and can't get out as much but even then he settles really well. Good luck. Once you get past the crazy puppy chewing stage you will LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

It really doesnt matter were you live as long as you walk your dog regularly and adequately. I always lol when I see adds with people trying to give up their dog but only to someone with a farm because he has lots of energy and their house is too small! A mansion would be to small if you dont walk your dog. Dogs need to be exercised and properly walked no matter where you live. Rescues would do well to educate potential adopters that their new dog requires two walks minimum daily, not a backyard. We have all lived by those people with the dog in their backyards bouncing off the fence 24/7.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

SiegersMom said:


> A dog with an active owner in an apartment is better than the dog that gets stuck in the big back yard with no interaction.


This!!!

I live on 13+ acres, but it doesn't matter because I don't allow my pup off leash until her recall is 100% reliable, anyway.

It has less to do with the size of your yard and more to do with how much time you are prepared to give them to exercise/train them. 

GSD's are not a breed for the person who just wants to open the door to let them out, then let them back in IMHO. They are for people who have the time and desire to work hard with them every day.

The reason I waited until I was in the country before getting one is, I was afraid a GSD would bark a lot in an apartment, but that was really the only issue.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a four month old puppy in a two bedroom apartment. There's a long run behind our building to take him out for potty, and mini walks. His long walk consists of two laps around the entire complex (1.5 miles) as well as in the woods behind our building. I can't speak for everyone, but my dog just wants to be around/with me all the time, inside or out. Obviously if we're out he's happy because he's walking right next to me, but when we're inside he's just as happy lounging on the couch until the next outdoor adventure. I think the living situation pales in comparison to the bond you develop with the dog when you first bring him/her home. Once you have that bond, the dog won't give a darn where he lives as long as it's where you are.

P.S. Got any cats? Our male cat is an absolute instigator and they have quite a large time wearing each other out.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

FirstTimeGSD said:


> P.S. Got any cats? Our male cat is an absolute instigator and they have quite a large time wearing each other out.


I have one cat who thinks he's a dog. We spend pretty much every night playing fetch with him and he loves to pounce on and play with dogs. I can't wait for them to meet! I'm going to feel like a really bad puppy mum if I can teach a cat how to fetch but not a dog. Sure hope its easy-ish!


----------



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

I live where I work in a pretty small apartment (approx. 450 square feet) with an unfenced yard. I've lived here with a large dog for the last 16 years. When I moved here, I had a GSD/yellow lab mix. She was about 10 when I moved here, and lived for another 6+ years. In 2003, I got a GSD puppy from a breeder. I explained to her about my apartment and yard and discussed options for exercise. In 2008, I paid to have a back door put in my apartment. Up until then, my only entrance/exit was from the hallway. Heidi died in August from leukemia and I have a deposit on another GSD puppy, who will come home on November 2nd. Since it looks like I'll be here for a while, I'm considering putting in a request to fence my backyard (at my expense). Unfortunately, a fenced yard is not a guarantee that a dog will get enough exercise, so that will still need to be monitored. Living with a large dog in a small place takes some extra work (along with an extra measure of creativity at times), but it can definitely be done successfully.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> It really doesnt matter were you live as long as you walk your dog regularly and adequately. I always lol when I see adds with people trying to give up their dog but only to someone with a farm because he has lots of energy and their house is too small! A mansion would be to small if you dont walk your dog. Dogs need to be exercised and properly walked no matter where you live. Rescues would do well to educate potential adopters that their new dog requires two walks minimum daily, not a backyard. We have all lived by those people with the dog in their backyards bouncing off the fence 24/7.


This!

I live on 13+ unfenced acres (well, it has horse fencing), so I still have to go for leashed walks.

The only reason I didn't get a dog when I had my condo, was I was afraid of barking upsetting the neighbours.


----------

